# Need advice.



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

one way to kick this funk is to put yourself in situations you would not generally be in. Like a social scene defiantly with an "E" friend not so much a bar they suck. maybe a pub or chill as lounge bar where your not screaming over people and just keep the mind set you not there to find new love just meet people. and who the hell knows you may just meet a Woman with similar interests. and if not what ever it was an evening out of the damn house which sounds like what you need is just some time out of the house also take that "E" to places you enjoy. Museums and what not meet Ladies in places you enjoy.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eh... be careful with sink or swim situations unless you're sure you have the will and strength to swim. Because if you're wrong and you sink, the damage could be great. Take your time... build a strong foundation.

Think of it like weight lifting. Trying to much on the first lift can set you back.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

Grim said:


> Eh... be careful with sink or swim situations unless you're sure you have the will and strength to swim. Because if you're wrong and you sink, the damage could be great. Take your time... build a strong foundation.
> 
> Think of it like weight lifting. Trying to much on the first lift can set you back.


very good call Sir,


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah, very good advice...

i am in no hurry...

i let the ex situation go on for three months because I didn't want my shrink, and mom, and friends tell me to "get back up on the horse" again...

I want a very special woman, and the sea is not full of them.

If I never have another woman, I've been more blessed than most men ever are. Beautiful women have been attracted to me in the past... and they all found/pursued me... so, I guess I'll just wait and be myself. The right one will come along when she comes.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> yeah, very good advice...
> 
> i am in no hurry...
> 
> ...


Good boy. *pats you on the head* :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

*open mouth, sticks out tongue, and pants*


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> *open mouth, sticks out tongue, and pants*
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/funny-pictures-kitten-read-your-journal.jpg


*pets kitty and hides journal* :tongue:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

that was my journal!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> that was my journal!


... explain the pink flowers.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

pink flowers?:shocked:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Si, senor. :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

The kitty must have stollen both our journals....:laughing:

I'll show you mine if you show me yours...:tongue:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

That's what he said (*points to piano*). :wink:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

*hug*



roud:


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Recharge your batteries. Endlessly reflecting on what happened happens to be one of my cures. Figure things out, understand and get a grab of the situation you're in, try to be realistic in your expectations. Time heals to get back on your feet. I'm sure finding a new woman would be healing, but she's not likely to be there tomorrow due to INFP standards and our introvertness. You do have a kid, I guess I would love him to death if I didn't have anyone else around, I'm sure your son is very healing to you even if he may remind you of your ex wife. I also find a lot of comfort in music, especially in playing music (you play the piano, don't you?) 
Romantic and melancholic song for you:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

i got screwed in court... see my rant in spam about that... i only have him in summer now... so I have a 1500 sq foot house with only me in it... and PTSD stole my music...

i play rock band at earsplitting volume.. well i did till my xbox360 crapped out a couple weeks ago...
3k tv with a 3k sound system - onkyo reciver and klipsh speakers


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

this is completely off-topic, but you should get your 360 fixed and then play rockband with me. ^_^

It would be healing and fun! :laughing: Sorry, everything I could have said has already been said in better words. :shocked:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> this is completely off-topic, but you should get your 360 fixed and then play rockband with me. ^_^
> 
> It would be healing and fun! :laughing: Sorry, everything I could have said has already been said in better words. :shocked:


come on over... I'm getting it fixed. you know your welcomed and loved here *hug*


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

How many groups you look into yet?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

i went to sign up at a gym.. they were all in a meeting... waiting on callback... i'm going out to bike night tonight....at a local pub... you proud?


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes sir, good job, after you go


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> INFP Enneagram 4.. hopeless romantic... that's me.
> 
> Yet I am so tired of it all.
> 
> ...


You seem like an OK person to me.. BUT I will speak freely and hope you will understand and absorb what I am saying with your head.. NOT your heart..

Being handsome, sweet and financially secure are not _*IT*_.. So you ought to stop wondering about that stuff..

It's simple.. _*YOU ARE LOOKING*_.. and that is not going to work.. Women can smell desperation and neediness from a mile away.. It scares them.. just like it would/should scare you.. 

They are most often interested in man who is SECURE in himself.. meaning he is "self aware" and confident... She wants to be wanted, not needed.. Most often she wants a man who is emotionally expressive.. not an emotional wreck.. they want a man who is appears to be able to take it or leave it (even if it's not true) but that he is genuinely interested in _*HER*_.. not just anybody..
If you hit on _*all *_ the girls.. NONE of them will feel special.. 

Love is one of those things that just "happen", an usually when you are not looking for it or expecting it

My advice is to stop looking for love.. stop beating the shit out of yourself.. get over whatever has obviously hurt you so badly.. take care of yourself.. heal.. like yourself.. and love will find you.. 

I promise..


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

TY all for advice... nice to get a multitude of counselors... hear all the viewpoints. I appreciate it.

And thank you for all you flirts making me feel better too...:laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree and disagree. It is true that most women do not want to be with someone who considers us all interchangeable. If a man is not interested enough in me, as an individual, to stop pursuing everyone else, he is not a safe emotional investment. I also agree that how rich or handsome a guy is will not necessarily give him an advantage when seeking a quality mate, especially if he is making a significant error in his basic approach, or is making a bad impression. The parts I disagree with are probably more subjective, and certainly not universal. I think it's okay for a man to be needy as long as the way the man expresses his need is not hostile or negatively manipulative. I also think people with psychological problems can make delightful mates, depending on the form of the insanity, and on whether it poses a threat to my emotional security within the relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> i got screwed in court... see my rant in spam about that... i only have him in summer now... so I have a 1500 sq foot house with only me in it... and PTSD stole my music...
> 
> i play rock band at earsplitting volume.. well i did till my xbox360 crapped out a couple weeks ago...
> 3k tv with a 3k sound system - onkyo reciver and klipsh speakers


 Oh me oh my sorry to hear that, just looked up your post... How very unfair, sharing your s/madness. I wish you strenght in this difficult time.

Take care.

And keep rocking out, grabbing some utensils from your kitchen and hitting some pots and pans would do the trick.


----------

